# pool filter



## cichlidor (Oct 8, 2009)

just a newbie question.have anyone tried using a pool filter for their aquarium?reason i'm asking is because the wife bought a backyard pool that came with a canister filter,and it says its rated to filter 500 gallons/hr.just thinking it would be nice to have that good filtration on my 180.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

It would work as a mechanical filter but there is no provision for biological. If you were to push the water through a container of bio media, such as a 5 gal pail, or a fluidized bed sand filter it could work. Fluidized bed filters are extremely efficient, and easy to make. The cartridge would probably need frequent cleaning, but that isn't necessarily a bad thing.


----------

